# Magic Trowel and Extension Pole Knives... ???



## parkeconstructioninc (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi all... 
So I bought some automatic finishing tools (LEVEL 5 boxes, corner finishers and roller, pump in a set) to speed up production, and try and stay off scaffold and ladder as much as possible. I usually tape with a partner, and know the roller will be awesome for corners, but Im wondering what you guys use for wipe down knives on a stick. Ive been looking at tape tech "Premium" knives that can be put on the extension, but havent seen much else on the market? Id like something that could be threaded onto a paint roller extension stick for wiping tape down after I run it out of my banjo... any recommendations?

Also, is anybody using the magic trowel for skim coating? Ive been using a cheapo 24" wide knockdown knife and its working well, but I wouldnt mind trying something better while, Im learning some new tools anyway.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Advance makes a wipe down knife in 7", or 11" that will thread onto a paint pole. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Wipedown-Knives/12620-1.html


----------



## parkeconstructioninc (Apr 1, 2017)

*Looks interesting... is that what you use?*

Thanks for the link... looks interesting. Have you tried it or the TTs?

I searched for that knife on the forum and found this thread which encouraged it as well... I think one's coming in my next order! THANKS MAN!

*http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/advance-offset-knife-2422/index2/
*


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the 11" advance, but I cut it down to 9". Works ok just depends on my mood. The Tape tech would probably work better at times, because you could adjust your angle but gets expensive by the time you buy the knife and handle.


----------



## parkeconstructioninc (Apr 1, 2017)

*Makes Sense!*

How do you attach your knife to the bracket? Is it permanently attached?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

the best knife for wiping tape


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

I have the TapeTech Premium Smoothing Blade 7, 12, 14, and 24" with their handle. IMO they are the best! you can adjust the angle almost down to 0. when you wipe across your joint you take almost no mud off, or you can adjust to take more mud.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought the knife with extendable handle and an adapter from All-Wall. I then bought a paint stick to put it onto.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol...


----------

